# 3916 when to remove accounts closed?



## noblesse (Jun 26, 2018)

Are you supposed to list ALL accounts you've had overseas, even if they have been closed before the tax year in question?

Last year I listed one account that had closed in 2015, but at the time I couldn't find the date it had closed.

Can I just delete that account this year, or should I add the closing date and wait till next year to delete it?

janet


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The way it's phrased on the forms is that you are supposed to report all accounts you opened, closed or used during the year. So if you closed the account in 2015 you no longer have to include it on your forms.


----------



## noblesse (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks again.

I mistranslated the French and thought they wanted to know foreign accounts you had had that were closed, not just those closed that year.

I had another account that was closed in 2019, so I'll go back and put that date in and delete the 2015 account.

Whatever would we do without you?


----------

